# SO/SX variants what do you think about them?



## 4isfp (Apr 17, 2011)

Im so/sx. how do you guys see us? are we acting different?


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Flighty assholes those So/Sx's are.

They should all be put to death.


----------



## 4isfp (Apr 17, 2011)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> Flighty assholes those So/Sx's are.
> 
> They should all be put to death.


 Why? Do you hate us that much?


----------



## 4isfp (Apr 17, 2011)

yeah we should all be put to a fucking death I guess


----------



## Corporal Atlas (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, glad we all agreed. Good thread everybody, that's a wrap.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

4isfp said:


> Why? Do you hate us that much?


lol no no,i was joking.

I myself am likely So/Sx..im merely reiterating complaints I myself have received.(albeit a bit dramatic.)

I haven't met many So/Sx's..i have been aquainted with So/Sp's,Sp firsts..and Sx firsts..all of which are a very different breed.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

hmmm I don't know if I know any other so/sxs at the moment. I could tell you what I'm like, but that would defeat the purpose of having an outside perspective haha


----------



## The_World_As_Will (Mar 7, 2011)

SX/SO here, I get along quite well with so/sx's though the flighty thing is something I have to get use to, once they get pass that, it's quite good, especially if you share the same values etc, it works well, but eh i don't think sx/so and so/sx are THAT different.


----------



## 4isfp (Apr 17, 2011)

Have you ever experience that people laugh at us so/sx's? uh. I hate it! Im walking doing my own thing and the people around are smiling and laughing.


----------



## 4isfp (Apr 17, 2011)

The_World_As_Will said:


> SX/SO here, I get along quite well with so/sx's though the flighty thing is something I have to get use to, once they get pass that, it's quite good, especially if you share the same values etc, it works well, but eh i don't think sx/so and so/sx are THAT different.


Are you 594? hehehe. Im 459. Glad to meet you )


----------



## The_World_As_Will (Mar 7, 2011)

4isfp said:


> Are you 594? hehehe. Im 459. Glad to meet you )


I am indeed! Hi there, glad to meet ya!


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

4isfp said:


> Have you ever experience that people laugh at us so/sx's? uh. I hate it! Im walking doing my own thing and the people around are smiling and laughing.



*a wild So/Sx appears*

<_< dude you are paranoid like me! 8D ahahahah (creeped out much?) lol.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm an SO/SX personality type.


----------

